# Trivet grommets



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi All,

Apologies if this is in the wrong section but....

Does anyone know where one can buy the small rubber grommets that secure the trivets in the cooker hob ? We've lost two through old age, and things are starting to rattle; but can I find any replacements ....can I ******y !

Anyone know of any stockists ?

Smick


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

Do you mean this sort of thing - http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...2077/grommet_for_pan_support_-_smev_hobs.aspx ?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I got some replacements for ours from CAK tanks earlier this year - much cheaper than other suppliers that I'd asked.

Here's the details they told me at that time.



"Pan grommets are £0.41p each inc VAT, plus postage."

Regards,

Julie Stallard - Sales Coordinator
Caravan Accessories C.A.K. Tanks Ltd


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Also on ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290753382119?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks muchly - excellent service from the site, as usual!


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Also forgot to say we bought some of these about six months ago and they are still ok , they never melted or burst into flames lol ...and much cheaper 1.80 for 20

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170918542718?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Paul


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Zepp said:


> Also on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290753382119?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


But they are asking £2.46 EACH!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Nearly £4 delivered :lol: Pat is taking the pi** although I did get a Rapido hab door from him


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I bought the leisureshop ones too they are not as original (grey) but do the job fine :thumbup:


----------



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

Maplin do 10 packs of cable grommets for around £2.29 which seem to be usable.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

TheNomad said:


> Zepp said:
> 
> 
> > Also on ebay
> ...


The first link were asking for 2.46 but check the second link I posted

UK SELLER 20 PACK OF 6MM 1/4" QUALITY WIRING GROMMETS CABLE ELECTRICAL CABLES MG £1.80 Free Delivery

Here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170918542...4.m1423.l2649&clk_rvr_id=518599587714&afsrc=1


----------

